# The Ex-Player Thread



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Just to give a shout out to two players who are dear to my heart:

*Chris Kamaninyourface:*

Coming from the bench for the team with the second best record in the league, Chris is having a 10/6 stat in only 19mpg.

*Jodie Meeks:*

Almost singlehandly  turned the Pistons season around. In the 8 games he has played so far, the Pistons are playing .500 ball and have just defeated the-team-that-was-to-break-the-Bulls-regular-season-record.

Coming from the bench for 23mpg, Meeks has been averaging 11.4ppg in decent percentages (should go up).

Any more deserved of notice?


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Smush Parker got to the semi-finals in a basketball tourney


> In June 2014, Parker played in The Basketball Tournament.[20] His team reached the semi-finals,[21] and Parker's averages for the tournament were 16.2 points, 7.8 rebounds, 7.0 assists and 1.8 steals per game.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smush_Parker


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

um... Pau?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Shawne Williams is actually a key player in the Heat's rotation. A guy that was waived from our 27 win team last year.


----------



## FormerPHCrew (Dec 3, 2013)

any word on John Celestand?


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

consultant and motivational speaker, just looked it up


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Holy crap! Meeks went crazy against the Magic and scored 34 points in 16 shots!


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Pau Gasol with a carrer high 46 points (and 18 rebounds).

http://www.basketball-reference.com/boxscores/201501100CHI.html

Didn't think he still had it in him...

EDIT: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UehpCd5bxjY#t=39


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I miss Pau.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> Pau Gasol with a carrer high 46 points (and 18 rebounds).
> 
> http://www.basketball-reference.com/boxscores/201501100CHI.html
> 
> Didn't think he still had it in him...


R-Star did. And you all called him crazy.



..... alright, maybe I didn't think he had 46 and 18 in him, but I knew he was still a very good big man.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I'm pissed that other teams lowballed us when it came to trading for him and I'm happy that the Lakers didn't cave in to that nonsense.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Jerome Kersey passed away the February 18th, 2015.

A great rival when in Portland, a dedicated teammate in his only year (1996-1997) with the Lakers. 






May he RIP.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Remember Javaris Crittenton, Lakers point guard sensation?


You guys should sign him.....


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Waste of talent


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Remember Javaris Crittenton, Lakers point guard sensation?
> 
> 
> You guys should sign him.....


 @JerryWest kept raving about him


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

R-Star said:


> Remember Javaris Crittenton, Lakers point guard sensation?
> 
> 
> You guys should sign him.....


Still better than Jon Bender...


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

http://www.lapollonio.com/images/rap_battle.gif


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

Jamel Irief said:


> @JerryWest kept raving about him


http://www.tmz.com/2015/04/29/nbas-...ds-guilty-to-manslaughter-23-years-in-prison/


----------

